# Oberon covers--- shipping?



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi All, I ordered a K1 cover on 2/27, any idea how long their shipping takes? My order is still showing as pending!    I think I used the regular shipping (my total was $83 something) Thanks for any help you can offer!

Susie


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Me too and I ordered on 2/20. I am giving it a couple more days and then I will email them.

Tracie


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Their shipping is usually pretty fast on standard items, although the K2 cover rush may slow things down.

I ordered a journal awhile ago, and it stayed pending for a long time, so I finally e-mailed to check and found out it had shipped several days earlier, within a few days of my ordering it. They just never got around to updating the account page. I live on the East Coast, so it takes awhile to get to me.

You might want to drop them a line just to find out the actual status.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The covers are custom made, I assume they make them in the order that they are ordered.... I think mine took two weeks to arrive.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered my K1 cover on 2/19, and it still showed pending on the day it was delivered (2/26).  It was shipped on 2/24.  I used USPS shipping to PA.  These covers really are beautiful and so worth the wait.  I could not be more pleased with my purchase.  

Dot


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

guys you have to remember Oberon did not even get the K2 until the 25th when the rest of us did...they were then adjusting the specs then.. they said about three weeks from date of the kindle arrival so that would make it  mid march.. I know they are trying to get some out earlier, but if you ordered before the 25th that was a pre order.. they are a small family company and they are hand made.. hope it helps..


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> guys you have to remember Oberon did not even get the K2 until the 25th when the rest of us did...they were then adjusting the specs then.. they said about three weeks from date of the kindle arrival so that would make it mid march.. I know they are trying to get some out earlier, but if you ordered before the 25th that was a pre order.. they are a small family company and they are hand made.. hope it helps..


I think they were talking about K1 covers -- not K2 preorders.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

oh geez.. sorry blonde moment.. if I would learn to READ I would have caught that.. LOL.. thanks!!!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess I will have to wait a bit, but no biggie.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

It might definitely have something to do with the K2 rush. Wouldn't worry too too much about it though.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL, not at worried stage but VERY anxious to get my Kindle all decked out!! I got the Skydragon cover and decalgirl zen and zen revisited skins! Thank you all for your help!

Susie

PS- I'll probably be asking very soon how to get the decalgirl screensaver on my K1 too! All of you are so helpful, it is appreciated!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> oh geez.. sorry blonde moment.. if I would learn to READ I would have caught that.. LOL.. thanks!!!


Your Kindle is good for practicing that skill...reading I mean....    (Leslie ducks and runs...)

L


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Susie Q and Goofy 370, Did you get your covers yet?  

I just ordered an Oberon for my K1 today and I'm a little curious how long it will take to get here.  Of course all those K2 orders may hold it up for awhile.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Not sure if it helps but I got my K1 skin less than a week after ordering and I ordered mine just before a holiday weekend.  Of course, I'm only a few hours south of Santa Rosa so mine got here the day after they shipped it which helped.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, I got my cover yesterday 3/5. It was actually delivered on 3/4 by UPS. So I ordered on 2/20 (late friday night) and received it 3/4. Took a little more than a week. Not to bad considering it was made to order and all. By the way Roof of Heaven is absolutley gorgeous!!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Ooooh!  Post a picture!  

What color did you get?


----------

